# feeling happy



## marie ellerton (Jan 29, 2016)

day 6 of metformin and 2 hours after lunch got a reading of 14.6 b4 i started metformin and restricted diet i was getting readings of 18 + 2 hours after eating yay


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2016)

Great to see things are improving marie


----------



## marie ellerton (Jan 29, 2016)

thanks im happy shows what im doing is working even if i do feel like crap lol


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 29, 2016)

You are heading in the right direction


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 29, 2016)

Keep at it, marie, it's worth all the hard work in the end!


----------



## marie ellerton (Jan 29, 2016)

thanks x


----------



## Book Gail (Jan 30, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## marie ellerton (Jan 30, 2016)

ty today were abit all over tho :/ 
8am  11.3
10am 16.6
 6pm  16.8
  8pm 14.5


----------



## marie ellerton (Jan 30, 2016)

still lower than b4 tho b4 after eating i was always 18-21


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2016)

It takes a while for BS to come down. Mine is still a bit all over the place but it's getting there. Hoping for my first single figure day today.  Just after dinner one to do..


----------



## marie ellerton (Jan 31, 2016)

feeling confused this morning on wake up was 8.6 thats my lowest yet 2 hours after brekfast went up to 12.9 so wondering if the wake up 1 wasnt right only had 2 crumpets for brekfast


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2016)

marie ellerton said:


> feeling confused this morning on wake up was 8.6 thats my lowest yet 2 hours after brekfast went up to 12.9 so wondering if the wake up 1 wasnt right only had 2 crumpets for brekfast


Crumpets are pretty high in carbs Marie, so they will have been the culprit! Most people tend to be quite insulin-resistant in the mornings, so it can be a good idea to eat something with as little carbohydrate as possible - stuff like bacon and eggs, scrambled eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes etc.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 31, 2016)

Crumpets are a big no no for me.  Must find a recipe (or make one up) to make my own low carb version.  Already working on a low carb hash brown.


----------



## marie ellerton (Jan 31, 2016)

ah that could be it then i cnat eat alot for breakfast never used have brekfast b4 this any tips would b great i used to love etaboix but think there high in carbs too?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2016)

marie ellerton said:


> ah that could be it then i cnat eat alot for breakfast never used have brekfast b4 this any tips would b great i used to love etaboix but think there high in carbs too?


Yes, I'm afraid so Marie  Most cereals are high in carbs, unfortunately. Try something like scrambled eggs, they are carb-free and you will see much better numbers I'm sure


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 31, 2016)

All cereals are off my list. The best one for me is all bran but even that spikes me more than i would like. Im finding natural greek yoghurt with a few berries the best.


----------



## marie ellerton (Jan 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I'm afraid so Marie  Most cereals are high in carbs, unfortunately. Try something like scrambled eggs, they are carb-free and you will see much better numbers I'm sure


scrambled eggs seems bit heavy for brekfast? i have breakfat at like 7am thet when i get up with kids x


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2016)

No cos you aren't having toast!  Nil carbs in the eggs, and even if you have one slice of toast, it will only be around 15/17g - whereas you had 40g this morning!

Haven't had any crumpets for years and we just fancied them last week, so bought a packet.  I was gobsmacked when I read the info on the packaging!   Eeeek! - 20g each!


----------



## marie ellerton (Feb 1, 2016)

ahh ok thanks hun just had a slice od toast brown bread this mornong


----------



## Carolg (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi marie.you will get used to how food affects you. I had a spike this morming, but worked out why,si if i do it again i cant moan


----------



## marie ellerton (Feb 2, 2016)

yeah ims tarting to leran potaoto and bread alway make me high


----------



## marie ellerton (Aug 22, 2017)

just an update things going well avergae bs is now 4-7 most days my higest bd in 3 montsh has been 10 so much better numbers and undersatnd  ty for all your kind words x


----------



## Maz2 (Aug 24, 2017)

Welcome Marie.  I had to stop all my muesli and toast every morning when diagnosed pre-diabetic last year.  decided to do it following advice from people here.  A meal I like in a morning is one I found in a book by Dr David Cavan "Reverse your Diabetes Diet."  He means keep it under control; he is not saying that everyone can literally "reverse" it.  The meal is egg with courgette, red onion, aubergine, tomato and mushrooms.  I have developed a liking for it although it is not everyone's cup of tea so to speak.  One of my colleagues at work said it made her feel sick thinking about it. 

I can also get on with about 30g of porridge with nuts and seeds but porridge is a difficult one as some people can take it, others cannot.   I get on with natural yoghurt with nuts and seeds too.  I also love another recipe of Dr Cavan's - what free pancakes with berries and natural yoghurt.  The pancakes are made with almond flour, unsweetened almond milk and a little butter, egg, flaxseed and bicarbonate of soda.  Think they may be quite calorific though so not sure if good for those trying to lose weight. I am underweight so don't have those problems.


----------



## Maz2 (Aug 24, 2017)

Should have said with the porridge I mean oat bran or oatmeal, not the instant porridge.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 24, 2017)

Well done Marie. Low carbs do less damage


----------

